# Rydges Brewery Opening....



## Linz (30/7/07)

Gang,

Got a note from the catholic club to say the Rydges will be opening
on Wednesday... ..and the Microbrewery! !!...

Ive just called the club and confirmed that they have been brewing
and their beers will be on tap..

Also in there is James Squires and Blue tongue beers

I might try a con the wife to go up for a sample or three of the
micros offerings.


----------



## wabster (1/8/07)

For those that need to stay over, the new Rydges there has an opening special on Wotif of $139 with brekky. Noticed it the other day. Anyone got any comments on whether it looks the goods or not?


----------



## bonj (2/8/07)

Would anyone mind letting us know where this new Rydges is located? I assume NSW somewhere...


----------



## wabster (2/8/07)

Hiya Bonj, sure mate, the thread is "Rydges Brewery Opening...., New Micro in Campbelltown(NSW)!!!" and that is where this new Rydges property is located  

I live so far away I'd have to stay over to give it a decent run, coz they locked all the dunnies on the railway stations some years back, and one can't jump off a train and empty the tank so speak, then hop on the next train through, like we could in the distant past. Cheerz Wab.


----------



## bonj (2/8/07)

Doh... now I look like a dope. I never looked at that... just the title on my browser. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Linz (3/8/07)

Well,

Mell and I went down to 'sample' the wares.......I'd be interested
to see the brief that was handed over to the brewer for the selection
of beer styles considering it is in S/W Sydney.
The 2 beers on offer from the brewery are the Macarthur Wheat and
the Appin Ale.
The wheat is a Belgian wit beir, similar to Hoegardden(sp?) that you
can get at Dan Murphys for a comparison. It has a hazy apperance and
is tart, as you would expect with a wheat based beer. More to the
phenolic side rather than the citrus flavour and will be a great
thirst quencher come summer time.
The Appin Ale took a little time to come across what style it was
aiming for, considering our thoughts were fixed on the name 'Ale'. We
were expecting a coopers type or an American Pale ale. What Mell and
I settled on was ethier a Kolsch or German Altbeir(see cat. 6&7 on
http://www.bjcp.org/styles04/ ). We felt it was most like likely a
bit under carbonated. Very clear, almost polished appearance, with a
fluffy white, persistant head. Deep copper to amber in colour. Malty
on the nose to almost a honey-like aroma. Full malt flavour in the
mouth with little to no hop flavour but sufficient to balance the
malt and come thru in the bitterness and dryish finish. It will go
down well with the food on offer in the dining area.
It was a little up there in the costings as it was $5.40 a middie
and $6.80 a schooner. Maybe a little better priced if it were pints
and halves?? Then again, it is a Rydges hotel and not the club hotel.
The information from the bar staff was a little vague as we were
informed the brewer was from the '"Nine" islands brewery' and they
were brewing 'constantly' on site, yet not a single sign of anything
ever happening in there apart from the installation and also a
noticeable lack of support equipment for the brewery(mash paddle,
buckets, cleaning equip, etc).

Just my observations......


----------



## oldbugman (3/8/07)

isnt it 'five' islands?


----------



## Pumpy (3/8/07)

Linz said:


> Well,
> 
> Mell and I went down to 'sample' the wares.......I'd be interested
> to see the brief that was handed over to the brewer for the selection
> ...



Excellent appraisal Linz I never thought there were so many words to describe a beer .

Thank god you were not describing an Orgasm or it would run into more pages than one of Pistol patch's posts  

pumpy


----------



## revdrjbob (3/8/07)

Linz,
the beers are infact being brewed by myself from FIBC, at the moment the "Ale" is our boring Dapto Draught (a bland lager, probably closer to a Kolsch than anything) and the wheat is our Wit the Longboard. These are not the beers they will be running with, just beers to get them started. I believe that we'll have a Hefe and an Aussie pale along with 2 others yet to be decided. I must say though that that's the best description/evaluation of the Dapto that I've ever read. Any other thoughts for the other beers?

Cheers,
TIM



Linz said:


> The 2 beers on offer from the brewery are the Macarthur Wheat and
> the Appin Ale.


----------



## Linz (3/8/07)

It wouldnt be right with out a 'black' beer..Stout,Bock or Schwartz??


Love to have a hand in a "Raby Red" Ale  B)


----------



## matti (6/8/07)

I live close enough but, I need a better review then that to pay that much for a glass or schooner.
Sorry revdlrbob. 
I hope you get paid a mint for it though.
let us know when the real liquid gold come out of tap.
some full malted lagers and alike


----------



## Linz (6/8/07)

matti said:


> I live close enough but, I need a better review then that to pay that much for a glass or schooner.




Im sure you'd get it cheaper with a trip to the Five Islands under WIN Stadium in the 'Gong.....

Remember its the Longboard Wit and Dapto Draught...


----------



## Linz (10/8/07)

Got to watch the first brew go down yesterday.....an english bitter of sorts. A tonne of Fuggles was going into it...so 10 or so days and we've(M.A.L.E members) been invited down for the tasting, when we find out when its due on tap. Hopefully the Rev will keep us posted?? 

How did the rest of the brew go, Rev??


----------



## matti (10/8/07)

Well you have bent that arm.
Bet it falls on a working days ah, well. will keep my eyes open.
Might get a chance to finally meet with some local brewers.
I live in hope hehehe


----------



## revdrjbob (10/8/07)

Linz said:


> How did the rest of the brew go, Rev??



We had a few hiccups, but then again, it was the first run through with beer. The fermenter manways leaked, we broke 2 of the arms and we found that the drainage was a bit lacking. Sure, the floor runs, but not o the drains. Oh, well. So we ended up losing about 20Ltrs or so, it was under gravity by 3 points, but the ferment has dropped 6 points since yesterday. Chugging along.

Will keep you all posted as to how the brew's doing and when it'll be on tap.

TIM


----------



## kabooby (10/8/07)

Sounds like fun. Cant wait to taste them :chug: 

Kabooby


----------



## Linz (17/8/07)

Well I got to see the last throws of the Hefe(The REAL Macarthur Wheat) being put to work on Wed arvo...and the 'REAL' Appin Ale will be ready to drink on tap around next Wednesday, so I was told by the brewer......


----------



## matti (17/8/07)

Does that mean there will be a gathering soonish around there?
Got to work next 4 days then by Wednesday.... who know....
Got this thread ear marked LOL


----------



## Linz (21/8/07)

Hope the Rev gets back to us about the Pale Ale...I'm on a 3 day break till sunday


----------



## kabooby (23/8/07)

Hey Rev

How are these beers going? Must be getting close.

Hanging out to try them :chug: 

Kabooby


----------



## revdrjbob (24/8/07)

Linz,
Sadly the monkeys at CCC are not ready to put the Appin on as yet. So the beer most probably wont be on until next Thursday or Friday. Sorry about that its out of my hands.

TIMMY




Linz said:


> Hope the Rev gets back to us about the Pale Ale...I'm on a 3 day break till sunday


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (24/8/07)

Linz said:


> It wouldnt be right with out a 'black' beer..Stout,Bock or Schwartz??
> Love to have a hand in a "Raby Red" Ale  B)



That brings back memories. Is the Raby Tavern still going Linz?

C&B
TDA


----------



## Hogan (24/8/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> That brings back memories. Is the Raby Tavern still going Linz?
> 
> C&B
> TDA



It was robbed so many times that they now sell ice cream and balaclavas.

Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## andrewl (24/8/07)

I was down at Five Islands around 3-4 months ago and tried the Wit and the Pilsener... Both quite good brews actually (from what I can remember... I was at a wedding and started drinking around midday... Didn't get there till around 5ish in the arvo)

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## Linz (25/8/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> That brings back memories. Is the Raby Tavern still going Linz?
> 
> C&B
> TDA




I know one of the pubs around here burnt to the ground, with one of the staff living on the premises getting out with just his PJ's and everything else ashed!!..

Pretty sure they rebuilt again..not sure if it was the 'Raby', but I'll ask a few of my contacts..


----------



## kabooby (29/8/07)

Linz said:


> I know one of the pubs around here burnt to the ground, with one of the staff living on the premises getting out with just his PJ's and everything else ashed!!..
> 
> Pretty sure they rebuilt again..not sure if it was the 'Raby', but I'll ask a few of my contacts..



Yeh the Raby pub did get burnt down and is rebuilt again. Not sure about the PJ's :unsure: 

Kabooby


----------



## kabooby (29/8/07)

If the beers are on at Rydges this Friday I was going to call in after work. :chug: 

I know Matti mentioned on the MALE forum he might be there.

Anyone else interested?

Kabooby


----------



## Linz (29/8/07)

Hmmm...Friday might be a goer here!!


----------



## matti (30/8/07)

Any word of the new brew on tap revdrjbob?
I've seen the shiny kettles on the web page.
Looking to visit around 4ish.
matti


----------



## revdrjbob (30/8/07)

Dudes,
I dropped the Hefe to the cellar tank today and carbonated it. There's 1 full keg of the _Macarthur Wheat_ left to go until it comes on. Big bananas, lots of spice. Ought to rock. The pale ale is coming along nicely, generous amounts of Fuggles in the aroma, still 2 full kegs of the first to go. Not sure when they CCC monkeys are looking to put either on tap, seems they're in no rush. Damn them. I'll get an email from their Beverages Manager when they are putting the beers on, and will let you all know.

Cheers, thanks for the support,
TIM



matti said:


> Any word of the new brew on tap revdrjbob?
> I've seen the shiny kettles on the web page.
> Looking to visit around 4ish.
> matti


----------



## Linz (30/8/07)

So, it seems friday is off then???


----------



## matti (30/8/07)

Do you guys want to wait 'til its on tap?
I was just curious to look at the place.
let us know.
cheers


----------



## kabooby (31/8/07)

Fit hit the shan at work yesterday which means today I am snowed under. See how it goes today and will let you guys know.

Kabooby


----------



## Linz (31/8/07)

Ive already done my dough on the 'Imported' stuff.....anyone go down there today??


----------



## matti (31/8/07)

Having a beer is all about company and my work colleage and I had great time.
We had a great yarn we are looking forward to out next beer adventure.

Here is my rap of what's on tap.

Wheat beer: the saurkraut of beers :blink: 

Blue Tounge lager: like biting into a granny apple  It was fabulous and my favourite.

James Squire Pale Ale: A slight taste of saurkraut again but not as bad and a potential winner.

Appin ale: Rather dark and and first hit of dark chocolate then a rather malty nice ale.

I am not a connosaire of tastin and only one man in 6.6 billion people and I recommend to go there to find out for yourselves
A nice bar and friendly staff and a great view of the micro brewery.



Edited to change the order of the beers tasted in and correct comment .Beer vs comment


----------



## revdrjbob (4/9/07)

Ladies,
the real Macarthur Wheat is now officially on tap at the Rydges brewery thingo. Their cellarman rang me this morning to ask if it was ok to connect up the cellar tank to serve. The Belgian wit that was on is gone now, and the Hefe (liquid bananas) is good to go. Tell me what you think. Not sure when the real Appin Aple is due to pour.

Cheers,
TIM


----------



## jimi (4/9/07)

With the long weekend nearing is there any folk keen to drink from the tap this Friday night?


----------



## kabooby (4/9/07)

Could be on the cards. 

I do have a busy day planned playing golf  

Kabooby


----------



## matti (4/9/07)

> I do have a busy day planned playing golf
> 
> Kabooby


Edited in
U #$&$ bastard I am green of envy(used to play off 12 these days more 21)
If I find the strength and the will, I may pop in for one Hefe.
I want to compare it with the Belgian that really sucked. lol


----------



## Linz (4/9/07)

Im there on THURSDAY!!!!(Day off,got a day shift on friday)

anyone else good to go??

PM me and I'll hand over the Mob number


----------



## revdrjbob (5/9/07)

Linz and Sundry MALE peoples,
I've just spoken with Allen the Campbelltown CAtho's cellarman, and he's just tapped the tank of Hefe. It's now a pouring in the Rydges bar.

Have a few for me,
TIM



Linz said:


> Im there on THURSDAY!!!!(Day off,got a day shift on friday)
> 
> anyone else good to go??
> 
> PM me and I'll hand over the Mob number


----------



## Linz (5/9/07)

Lunch time anyone??


----------



## kabooby (5/9/07)

Linz said:


> Lunch time anyone??



Could be on the cards. Will see how the morning treats me and what time I get out of the city.

I will call you in the morning

Kabooby


----------



## Noxious (5/9/07)

Wow...Scrambletown has brewed beer??
Hehe, i didnt hear about this...when did it open? Is it free for the public or do u have to stay in the (overpriced for location) hotel??
I wouldnt mind trying the Appin Ale...
I have been to the Five Islands Brewery under WIN Stadium and was not too impressed with the Dapto Draught or Fruity Lexia as my friend likes to call it...but the PigDog Pilsner was much nicer..


----------



## Linz (5/9/07)

Who the heck switched on the internet in Camden in the last week?????

FRANKO !!!!!!!

Grant, might shift the time to the 4.30-5.00pm time slot....anyone else??


----------



## Linz (5/9/07)

jimi said:


> With the long weekend nearing is there any folk keen to drink from the tap this Friday night?




What time on Friday night?? got to work but plan on being home around the 7pm mark


----------



## Noxious (6/9/07)

Geez sorry Linz didnt mean to offend you or your city??


----------



## jimi (6/9/07)

Linz said:


> What time on Friday night?? got to work but plan on being home around the 7pm mark




7:30...ish sounds good to me. I'll drop you and kabooby a line, closer to the time or if plans change.
cheers :beer:


----------



## Linz (6/9/07)

Noxious said:


> Geez sorry Linz didnt mean to offend you or your city??




NO dramas...just seems like Camden has had a sudden explosion of internet using homebrewers recently....3 in the week!!!

but 'scrambletown' is a good one.


----------



## kabooby (6/9/07)

jimi said:


> 7:30...ish sounds good to me. I'll drop you and kabooby a line, closer to the time or if plans change.
> cheers :beer:



Hey Jimi,

Is it just you going or are you taking the Family?

Kabooby


----------



## jimi (6/9/07)

Kabooby12 said:


> Hey Jimi,
> 
> Is it just you going or are you taking the Family?
> 
> Kabooby




I need to get some practise into the 7 year old's beer pulling for when I finally get my kegarator fiinished, so I think she and Kinny will be there. 

Any other significant others coming along?


----------



## kabooby (6/9/07)

jimi said:


> I need to get some practise into the 7 year old's beer pulling for when I finally get my kegarator fiinished, so I think she and Kinny will be there.
> 
> Any other significant others coming along?



Maybe, My wife has got a Hens night and she still hasnt decided if she is going.


----------



## Pumpy (6/9/07)

Linz said:


> NO dramas...just seems like Camden has had a sudden explosion of internet using homebrewers recently....3 in the week!!!
> 
> but 'scrambletown' is a good one.




Linz,

We Camden brewers have a tradition that goes back a long way.

OOOOOW RRRRRRRRRR

http://www.historiccamdencounty.com/ccnews116.shtml

THE ART AND MYSTERY OF COLONIAL BEER BREWING IN CAMDEN
Wooden Tubs, Outdoor Fires and Craftsman's Intuition


----------



## Linz (6/9/07)

Good call Pumpy....BUT...... thats Camden County NJ..USA!!!!


----------



## Pumpy (6/9/07)

Linz said:


> Good call Pumpy....BUT...... thats Camden County NJ..USA!!!!



I thought Frankos hair had got a bit long :blink: 

Pumpy


----------



## kabooby (7/9/07)

Pumpy said:


> I thought Frankos hair had got a bit long :blink:



 

Ah, so thats were you got your mash paddle  

Kabooby


----------



## oldbugman (7/9/07)

Think me and the misses will come down for 2 or 3. 

Look out for the tall guy with the tall girl.

oh.. whats the address?


----------



## matti (7/9/07)

Tried the new batch of wheat this arvo 
Hint of banana, less tartiness but the hint of citrus just right for my liking. 
Goes well with fish and chips or calamari.
The new girl behind the bar needs to learn how to poor a beer though.
Tell them to prime the lines LOL
matti


----------



## revdrjbob (8/9/07)

Prime them with what? Isn't beer good enough?



matti said:


> Tried the new batch of wheat this arvo
> Hint of banana, less tartiness but the hint of citrus just right for my liking.
> Goes well with fish and chips or calamari.
> The new girl behind the bar needs to learn how to poor a beer though.
> ...


----------



## matti (8/9/07)

Rev.
The beer was fine but she poored the first one really flat.
What's expected carbonation on the Hefes?
I expected better head retension.
Maybe we should wait for the other Male's and crew to see how they went in the evening before we make any further calls.
matti


----------



## jimi (9/9/07)

Missed the catch up, had friends call around at the last minute who needed a sympathetic ear. Am keen for a rain-check in a couple of weeks


----------



## revdrjbob (22/10/07)

North Western Monkeys!
I'm heading up to the Rydges brewery tomorrow to finally brew the second batch of the Macarthur Wheat. I'll be in from around 8am if anyone wishes to drop by to laugh and point.

Cheers,
TIM


----------



## kabooby (5/11/07)

Went here on Friday night and had the Appin Ale. The wheat beer was not on for some reason. Found the Appin Ale to be a nice beer with a nice hop flavour. 

Any news on the wheat beer?

Kabooby


----------



## revdrjbob (5/12/07)

Dudes,
I will be brewing a new batch of the wheat tomorrow and the Apen next Wednesday. Feel free to pop your heads in, im the guy in the gumboots.

TIM


----------

